# ¿Cómo paso de analógico a digital en Labview?



## Slayer (Nov 4, 2010)

Tengo que hacer un trabajillo en LabView, y se me plantea el problema de pasar un numerito entero a dígitos... ¿Alguien me puede indicar cual es el comando para convertirlo? Es que me trae ya un poco loco :enfadado:

Muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2010)

Especifica un poco mas ya que, en ocasiones, varia de un compilador a otro. o si es para verlo en 7 segmentos... en fin. en C?


----------

